# Loneliness



## Packerjohn (Nov 15, 2019)

I just read a good article on the "Think Tank" section of our local paper.  It says that there are many bad health issues that result from people being lonely such as early death.  It sure makes me glad that we sold our home & now live in a rented apartment with some social outlets such as coffee mornings & Happy Hour on Friday.  Unfortunately not everyone is so richly blessed.  Read the following excerpt:

Technological change shares some blame, as anyone who has walked through a crowd of people staring at their phones can confirm. But we’re the ones who buy the phones. Not to mention the walled-off houses sitting in suburbs that seem designed to isolate us from our neighbours and communities rather than bring us together.


----------



## RedAlert (Nov 16, 2019)

Many things can create loneliness but the phone situation does not help. We like our phones but not glued to them. Occasionally I call certain people instead of texting and they think something is wrong. Lolo no just want to hear your voice so I can determine how well your really doing. ☺


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 16, 2019)

IMO the same type of isolation is happening in many families where kids have been raised in daycare with every conceivable electronic device in their rooms a private bath and parents that are running from morning until midnight to stay ahead of the bill collectors.

Years ago young people developed interpersonal skills at an early age in a close family setting, it wasn't perfect but it had its advantages.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 16, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> It sure makes me glad that we sold our home & now live in a rented apartment with some social outlets such as coffee mornings & Happy Hour on Friday.


Yeah, there were times when living at the cabin, the edge of the civilized world, that I actually missed being around folks.

Oh, sure, I had my squirrel friends, but after being around them for over four years, well, I sorta got a bit squirrely myself


----------



## Foodie (Nov 18, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I just read a good article on the "Think Tank" section of our local paper.  It says that there are many bad health issues that result from people being lonely such as early death.  It sure makes me glad that we sold our home & now live in a rented apartment with some social outlets such as coffee mornings & Happy Hour on Friday.  Unfortunately not everyone is so richly blessed.


I couldn't think of a worse situation of living in an apartment and having to buy [generally poor quality] coffee and wait for Happy Hour to get a cheap drink.  I've moved out of town 10 years ago and setup an orchard and vegetable garden.  The climate doesn't allow me to grow coffee so I have to get mail order, but I do have a decent espresso machine to make my own at less than 1/4 the cost.  I brew my wine from my own grapes, along with apple cider and elderflower champagne.  My menu is extended every year as I learn new techniques.  My days are filled with pleasure, and I have excellent health as a result.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 18, 2019)

Hey, sorry Foodie that you have experienced cheap coffee & cheap drinks.  Not so for this Packer.  We brew our own coffee in our apartment & I take it to the common room in a thermos.  My coffee are never cheap.  You want cheap you go to places that give you "free" coffee.  

As for the the cheap drink at Happy Hour, HA!  I bring my own "Sailor Jerry" mixed with coke the way I like it.  If we want wine, it's wine that I made myself.  We live in a pretty high ended place & there is nothing cheap about it.  Sorry you had experiences with cheap.  Perhaps you should have made your own coffee & brought your own drink instead of waiting for someone else to make a bad drink.  

On further thought, I think the concept of cheap coffee comes from banks or social gathering where you get that awful stuff in cheap cups.  It looks like coffee & smells like coffee but it just so watered down that it makes my stomach sick.  About the booze, the compliant must come from people that go on these all-inclusive cruises or resorts.  When I mix my rum; I pour it exactly the way I like it.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 18, 2019)

I live in Marathon in the Florida Keys. Not everyone here is a zillionaire. I have an inexpensive lovely first floor one bedroom condo apartment a few steps away from my boat slip and heated swimming pool. I eat in restaurants or take-out three meals a day. Dinner is almost always a happy hour joint where two drinks and a small meal costs less than $11 plus tip. 

I always meet old friends and make new. A couple nights ago I was joking with a lady about picking up ladies in a bar. She told me she’d love to see where I live. I immediately blurted out “ I don’t know what to do now, I’ve never gotten this far” Utopia is different for everyone but I’m as happy as a clam on Zoloft (which I am)


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> I live in Marathon in the Florida Keys. Not everyone here is a zillionaire. I have an inexpensive lovely first floor one bedroom condo apartment a few steps away from my boat slip and heated swimming pool. I eat in restaurants or take-out three meals a day. Dinner is almost always a happy hour joint where two drinks and a small meal costs less than $11 plus tip. I always meet old friends and make new. *A couple nights ago I was joking with a lady about picking up ladies in a bar. She told me she’d love to see where I live. I immediately blurted out “ I don’t know what to do now, I’ve never gotten this far”* Utopia is different for everyone but I’m as happy as a clam on Zoloft (which I am)


...but did you show her the apartment in the end?


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 18, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> ...but did you show her the apartment in the end?


No, I did not. At 73, I view potential sex partners as potential humiliations and disappointments. Not them but me. The little turtle doesn’t poke his head out with any reliability anymore


----------



## Trade (Nov 18, 2019)

As an introvert I like being alone.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 18, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> I live in Marathon in the Florida Keys. Not everyone here is a zillionaire. I have an inexpensive lovely first floor one bedroom condo apartment a few steps away from my boat slip and heated swimming pool. I eat in restaurants or take-out three meals a day. Dinner is almost always a happy hour joint where two drinks and a small meal costs less than $11 plus tip. I always meet old friends and make new. A couple nights ago I was joking with a lady about picking up ladies in a bar. She told me she’d love to see where I live. I immediately blurted out “ I don’t know what to do now, I’ve never gotten this far” Utopia is different for everyone but I’m as happy as a clam on Zoloft (which I am)


I thought you lived in Canada. Do you live in Florida full time or are you a snowbird?


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 18, 2019)

No Keesha. My cult emigrated to NYC in 1959.  Haven’t been back to the frozen north in 16 years. Am a green card carrying alien. Served in the US military, married a Californian, retired from the auto salvage business, atheist, Republican because not everyone can be on welfare and not a Trump lover, type A blood, take 50mg of Zoloft daily to keep me so lovable, love old ladies with lots of wrinkles, 5”10” and 185 pounds of laziness, lasik surgery to right eye only 20 years ago, don’t smoke - anything, drink no more than two alcoholic beverages daily( usually none), don’t have a television because exchanges with folks like you are far more enjoyable


----------



## Trade (Nov 18, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 18, 2019)

I would never diss a Honda product. My first bike was cb100. Later a 305 scrambler. Possibly the neatest I ever owned. Wife has an Accord Hybrid. I drive a 2002 Honda Insight that’s totally stripped to 1240# with a Yamaha R1 engine for power. I still do some heavy towing for my son so I have a Ram 3500 diesel duallie crew cab. It tows but is nowhere near Honda quality. 47k miles just put in the second lower ball joints. I would have bought a Chevrolet but the Ram was $10k cheaper similarly equipped.


----------



## Trade (Nov 18, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> I would never diss a Honda product. My first bike was cb100. Later a 305 scrambler. Possibly the neatest I ever owned. Wife has an Accord Hybrid. I drive a 2002 Honda Insight that’s totally stripped to 1240# with a Yamaha R1 engine for power. I still do some heavy towing for my son so I have a Ram 3500 diesel duallie crew cab. It tows but is nowhere near Honda quality. 47k miles just put in the second lower ball joints. I would have bought a Chevrolet but the Ram was $10k cheaper similarly equipped.



Oh, I see. So you just did it to diss me personally.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 18, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> No Keesha. My cult emigrated to NYC in 1959.  Haven’t been back to the frozen north in 16 years. Am a green card carrying alien. Served in the US military, married a Californian, retired from the auto salvage business, atheist, Republican because not everyone can be on welfare and not a Trump lover, type A blood, take 50mg of Zoloft daily to keep me so lovable, love old ladies with lots of wrinkles, 5”10” and 185 pounds of laziness, lasik surgery to right eye only 20 years ago, don’t smoke - anything, drink no more than two alcoholic beverages daily( usually none), don’t have a television because exchanges with folks like you are far more enjoyable


Wow! I wasn’t asking for a biography but ok. lol
What’s with the  if we ARE more enjoyable


----------



## Keesha (Nov 18, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> No, I did not. At 73, I view potential sex partners as potential humiliations and disappointments. Not them but me. The little turtle doesn’t poke his head out with any reliability anymore


Well thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 18, 2019)

I’m new to this site but should I be increasing my Zoloft or are there thin skinned people here looking to be offended when no offense is there ???


----------



## Keesha (Nov 18, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> I’m new to this site but should I be increasing my Zoloft or are there thin skinned people here looking to be offended when no offense is there ???


Increase your Zoloft cause there’s NOTHING wrong with us members. We are ALL just FABULOUS !


----------



## Liberty (Nov 18, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> I just read a good article on the "Think Tank" section of our local paper.  It says that there are many bad health issues that result from people being lonely such as early death.  It sure makes me glad that we sold our home & now live in a rented apartment with some social outlets such as coffee mornings & Happy Hour on Friday.  Unfortunately not everyone is so richly blessed.  Read the following excerpt:
> 
> Technological change shares some blame, as anyone who has walked through a crowd of people staring at their phones can confirm. But we’re the ones who buy the phones. Not to mention the walled-off houses sitting in suburbs that seem designed to isolate us from our neighbours and communities rather than bring us together.


You know, though...think a lot of it has to do with whether you are an introvert or extrovert.  My husband, I often kid him, is a nature loving  "reincarnated mountain man".  Quickest way to kill him would be to put him in a room full of  people and tell him," now socialize." He's like Clint Eastwood.  He says I'm too friendly, and when we've gone on trips together other folks tend to seek me out, so he'd often joke about this and say "say goodnight Gracie"...lol.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 18, 2019)

Well I told you about me, what is there about Keesha that she isn’t keeping secret?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 18, 2019)

Islandgypsy said:


> Well I told you about me, what is there about Keesha that she isn’t keeping secret?


That would be .....
Non of your frigging business.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 18, 2019)

Oh man. Island Boy is at it again. You've got sex on the brain creep. We are Thin skinned? In your last scuzzfest, you started wimpering that people on this forum weren't treating you right.  I've also noticed more hostility in your past few posts...getting frustrated?  The big boys have come out to play Georgie Porgy so run away.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 18, 2019)

I agree with some of your observations. Enjoy and  au revoir mes amis.


----------



## Hulaboomer1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, there were times when living at the cabin, the edge of the civilized world, that I actually missed being around folks.
> 
> Oh, sure, I had my squirrel friends, but after being around them for over four years, well, I sorta got a bit squirrely myself
> 
> View attachment 81377


We thought of selling and renting..do you like renting?


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 29, 2019)

Hulaboomer1 said:


> We thought of selling and renting..do you like renting?


There's only one good aspect of renting (IMO), and that's being in the town you're going to buy your place (and even that is arguable)
Otherwise, it's money down the hopper (horrible investment)
We did what a friend of mine did, rented a place that isn't all that comfy
We've put an earnest money on a place on the outskirts of town
So, pretty much mission accomplished
If that falls thru (failing inspections), it's back to the woods (I'm getting fat in town)


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2019)

I've read similar reports.  I know people who have distanced themselves from people and they are unhappy.  Their lives seem dismal and even their conversations are dismal.  One is my cousin who, except going to the masjid is happy to live like a hermit. I enjoy engaging people.  I've met people on buses, in restaurants, in stores and have had some nice conversations because of it.  I'm glad I found a senior center to go to after my husband passed.  I love networking with my friends online but wouldn't want that to be the only interaction I have day in and day out.  I see my close family sometimes (and we have big fun) but they are very busy folks.


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 11, 2020)

Islandgypsy said:


> I live in Marathon in the Florida Keys. Not everyone here is a zillionaire. I have an inexpensive lovely first floor one bedroom condo apartment a few steps away from my boat slip and heated swimming pool. I eat in restaurants or take-out three meals a day. Dinner is almost always a happy hour joint where two drinks and a small meal costs less than $11 plus tip.
> 
> I always meet old friends and make new. A couple nights ago I was joking with a lady about picking up ladies in a bar. She told me she’d love to see where I live. I immediately blurted out “ I don’t know what to do now, I’ve never gotten this far” Utopia is different for everyone but I’m as happy as a clam on Zoloft (which I am)


Hello. I am writing to ask you for more information on your experience with Zoloft. I started on Zoloft a couple of months ago and still have no relief. How long did it take for you to feel better?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

@RedSky4u
I  wanted to let you  know that the poster you were asking, hasn't been visiting the forum here, recently, so is not likely to see your post.

Someone else might read it and answer you, though, and keep looking at other threads, where you can ask people, too.  I hope for better days for you ahead.

I dont know the answer, to your question,
but if I were you, I would call the prescriber or another doctor,  and ask if you should try a different dose, or try something else.  It seems to me that it should be of some help in that amount of time, but I am not knowledgeable enough to say.
I wouldn't stop taking it, or give up on it, in case the dose just needs adjusting and it might be helping you in some ways.  These are just ideas i am guessing.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 11, 2020)

Islandgypsy from Festus
'Your a writing fella, are ya?'

RedSky4u, do first floor condos cost more than other floors. 

For that matter, I thought the higher you went in apts, such as NY, the more expensive...


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 11, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Islandgypsy from Festus
> 'Your a writing fella, are ya?'
> 
> RedSky4u, do first floor condos cost more than other floors.
> ...


I think you are on the wrong posts. Have a good evening.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 11, 2020)

I like my hermit life.


----------

